# Repatriation query



## Christeve (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi, my husband has just had his contract and we have a query. The contract is a 2 year special contract for a government department. It says he will not get an end of contract gratuity and there is no mention of repatriation costs for the family or our belongings. Is this normal for Dubai?
Thanks for your help.
Christeve


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Christeve said:


> Hi, my husband has just had his contract and we have a query. The contract is a 2 year special contract for a government department. It says he will not get an end of contract gratuity and there is no mention of repatriation costs for the family or our belongings. Is this normal for Dubai?
> Thanks for your help.
> Christeve


End of contract gratuity is something given under the UAE Government labour laws so if you're working for UK government in a civil service capacity I can see them not giving you this.

Repatriation costs will depend on whether he will be returning to his own job/dept back in the UK. If he is going back then they should bear the costs of repatriation (to a pre-defined amount). If he is a contractor or he doesn't have a permanent contract in the UK he will either have to bear the costs himself or negotiate it in.

HTH


----------

